# Olympic Dumbbell Collars



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I've got some olympic dumbbell handles and Im looking for some quick release clasps for them. I've had the spring collars but when I go over 30KG they just slide off, not the best idea when the weights are above my head. Does anyone recommend any that are quick to take off some Im not fussing around between sets but that are still going to be secure?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

These will do if you tighten them properly and don't bang the bells around...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OLYMPIC-SPEEDLOCK-CHROME-COLLARS-PAIR-FOR-2-WEIGHTLIFTING-BAR-/221122062764?pt=UK_SportingGoods_OtherSports&hash=item337be6e9ac

For added security you'll need these...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lock-Jaw-ELITE-Olympic-Dumbbell-Collars-Lockjaw-Dumb-bell-STEEL-HYBRID-DESIGN-/261206793084?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item3cd1235b7


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I would just get some like this http://m.ebay.co.uk/search?cad=1&so=12&isNewKw=true&cmd=SREF&call=1&acimp=0&kw=olympic+spring+collars&mfs=KWCLK


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Get the spring bits that you squeeze together and pull them apart to give them more tension. I have had mine at 72.5kg per dumbell and never had any weights drop off.

The first ones in Mingsters post, I am not so keen on because they appear tight only for them to come loose. I put some proper bolts in mine with nuts on. This has my chains on for when I train with chains with the barbell.


----------

